# Help: My website.



## Roggers (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello guys, I've literally just registered, because I need your advice, i'm not sure if I've posted this in the correct forums, but nonetheless i shall continue.
I'm new to web design, and i know a small limit of html, and i was wondering if you guys can help me and give me ideas for my website. The url is, www.gamestremez.webs.com yes i know crap domain, i hope to buy a new one soon. The website is obviously hosted by webs, thus giving me not so much freedom, until i upgrade, i'm hoping to do so soon. The site is on yahoo! and bing, however not google, so I hope making my site better will get me on it, and bring more traffic. Your comments will be very much appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 2, 2011)

go to http://www.google.com/addurl/?continue=/addurl

and submit your site and it should appear on Google 

anyway your web site is very well done


----------



## Roggers (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, iv'e done that, and thankyou.


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roggers said:


> Yeah, iv'e done that, and thankyou.



No problem 

BTW I believe Google takes a while to add pages but eventually it will be added soon I think.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2011)

you want to get the keywords that you feel are important into text blocks on the page, and more meta keywords even though they are less useful than they used to be.

a big thing for google is reputation.  the more it sees your page linked to from a reputable source, the higher in rank your site goes.  link sharing programs, popular forums (hmmm.... ?), etc are a good place. don't spam though, pretty please.


----------



## Roggers (Sep 2, 2011)

digibucc said:


> you want to get the keywords that you feel are important into text blocks on the page, and more meta keywords even though they are less useful than they used to be.
> 
> a big thing for google is reputation.  the more it sees your page linked to from a reputable source, the higher in rank your site goes.  link sharing programs, popular forums (hmmm.... ?), etc are a good place. don't spam though, pretty please.



Haha I wont spam, just one thing, does that mean just posting it anywhere on certain forums [] and  the crawler will pick it up and and then choose my site.

Also where you said 'you want to get key words... and more meta keywords, what do you mean exactly?

News: I've just googled the URL and that comes up, but not when i google GameStreme


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2011)

in your header are your meta keywords, you have like 10.  up to 30 is ok, so some more isn't bad.

forums are better than nowhere, but non-forum sites that linkshare  are the best.

you also want to use them in a paragraph on a page or two, as if your page uses the words that you say your site is about, google considers that a good thing.

it'll take time.


----------



## IlluminAce (Sep 3, 2011)

Buy a new domain now - don't go to all the effort of advertising your current URL for to rise up the search engine rankings only to switch the domain in a couple of weeks anyway. You'll be starting from scratch!

Remember, if you're low on money, just buy a domain and point it at your current hosting. Then when you can afford it, buy the hosting package too, and change the target of your domain to your hosting package. The important thing is having your domain...


----------



## Roggers (Sep 3, 2011)

Right, yeah. Thanks, i'm thinking of buying a package from webs, domain, emails no ads, and stuff, as other hosting packages, are a little to beyond my capabilities, as of yet.


----------



## Jacko28 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but having a weekly or monthly blog can help alot. Jam pack it with key words and directs to your site. With the genre as it is, you can pick up alot of traffic.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 12, 2011)

or if your web reliable you can put that on forums that related so it would help your traffic better and expand your visitor
link in and link out from your web is important too
and i agree dont spam, put link farm or like that it would give bad effect in long term for your web
i agree if you have got your best format you may buy better hosting and domain


----------

